# Player Sent Off For Tackling Streaker



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ashley Vickers — player-manager of Conference South side Dorchester Town — challenged a pitch invader in last night's 3-1 defeat to Havant and Waterlooville.

But instead of being praised for ending the prankster's run around Havant's Westleigh Park ground, he was SENT OFF by the referee.

Shocked Vickers told the Dorest Echo: "I'm dumbfounded and speechless.

http://tinyurl.com/6ac3mal

Here is the video

http://vgportal.thesun.co.uk/sol/ho...all/3453311/Sent-off-for-streaker-tackle.html


----------

